# Congratulations Member #2000



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mrs Crawfish,








Congratulations on drawing Member #2000 on this great site.




























Post often, or whenever you can catch "Crawfish" off the computer!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mrs. Crawfish on being member # 2000






























Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action *Congrats Mrs. Crawfish!!! *action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a sneaky suspicion that crawfish just signed up again.









But if not, "Welcome, mrs. crawfish." Congrats on being #2000.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that crawfish just signed up again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, and I thought Iwas the only one with a suspicious mind. Congrats anyway and welcome aboard. Now, if only you can get Leon off the computer.


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

This is Mrs Crawfish. Mr Crawfish had nothing to do with me registering on this forum. Matter of fact, he is out of town this weekend does not even know I have signed on. I just wanted to register so I could discuss with the other DW's things about the up coming rallies. And this number thing, I know nothing about and don't really care. I am here to gather information and ideas for the rallies.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Mrs Crawfish said:


> This is Mrs Crawfish. Mr Crawfish had nothing to do with me registering on this forum. Matter of fact, he is out of town this weekend does not even know I have signed on. I just wanted to register so I could discuss with the other DW's things about the up coming rallies. And this number thing, I know nothing about and don't really care. I am here to gather information and ideas for the rallies.
> [snapback]97369[/snapback]​


Welcome!! I know all of us are glad you are signed up.

sorry if we came across as suspicious.

scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Welcome!! I know all of us are glad you are signed up.
> 
> sorry if we came across as suspicious.


Me, too. shy

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Welcome!! I know all of us are glad you are signed up.
> >
> > sorry if we came across as suspicious.
> 
> ...


Ditto. Actually, We were just bustin Leon. I know I was.

Scott

P.S. Just don't bother asking my DW for any cooking advice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Mrs Crawfish!* action

I'm glad you have decided to join us.

And, don't worry about this whole member number thing.
My DW PDX_Shannon will be glad for the company.
(Did I mention she happens to be member number 1,000, and went through the same thing!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, Mrs Crawfish!* action
> 
> I'm glad you have decided to join us.
> 
> ...


You sure everyone didn't get on her because of her spouse?


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

I would like to apologize to everyone for being so abrupt. I am not usually that way, except with my DH sometimes. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot on this forum. I should have explained my self instead of being short. I hope everyone will accept my apology.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mrs Crawfish said:


> I would like to apologize to everyone for being so abrupt. I am not usually that way, except with my DH sometimes. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot on this forum. I should have explained my self instead of being short. I hope everyone will accept my apology.
> [snapback]97402[/snapback]​


Hi Mrs.Crawfish and WELCOME action action . It will be good to have more active women here. As for the guys - ignore them. Their just entertaining themselves


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> You sure everyone didn't get on her because of her spouse?


She gets plenty of that on a daily basis, Moose. Outbackers or not!










Mrs Crawfish said:


> I would like to apologize to everyone for being so abrupt.


You have something to apologize for?
Maybe I am dense (Easy Wolfie!), but I read nothing into your post that would warrant an apology.









It's all good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outbackers.com Memeber 2000!!!!

Ooh Raw









Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mrs Crawfish said:


> I should have explained my self instead of being short.
> [snapback]97402[/snapback]​


Yeah, what Doug said. And we don't care about anybody's height. Heck, a lot of us are big, tall, fat guys - I'm one of them.









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mrs Crawfish said:


> I would like to apologize to everyone for being so abrupt. I am not usually that way, except with my DH sometimes. I don't want to start off on the wrong foot on this forum. I should have explained my self instead of being short. I hope everyone will accept my apology.
> [snapback]97402[/snapback]​


I just figured it was Mr Crawfish again







Only kidding.

Welcome to the group, now in name. You were always here before by family.









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Mrs Crawfish...no matter what member number you are!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Mrs. Crawfish! action Glad you joined us.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I leave for a few days on a fishing trip and come back to see my DW has tried to stir things up.







I guess I should have warned yall. Just kidding. She's a small woman but you know what they say, dynamite comes in small packages.








She gave me a fishing trip for my birthday so me and a few friends went to Lake Eufalua do some crappie fishing.







It was great. I had no idea she would sign on while I was gone.







I have tried to get her on here earlier so she could read about the rallies going on this year. Oh well, I guess she has introduced her self. She will stand her own ground, that's experience talking here.









Leon


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

#2000 YAHOOO!!

"Johnny, tell her what she's won!"

"Its an all expense paid trip (by Mr. Crawfish) to the closest Outbackers Rally!"

Welcome aboard!







action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congratulations!

Um what happened or is my computer crazy again









Our members have made a total of 97441 posts
*We have 1999 registered members*
The newest member is Lehnertfamily5
Most users ever online was 375 on Dec 12 2004, 07:41 PM

This was just taken at 9:55pm Monday 4-3-06

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Um what happened or is my computer crazy again
> 
> ...


Bill,

Some people must have un-registered and the system does not fill in available spots in the count.

Scott


----------

